
Show HN: Guide to LLC Formation for Indie Makers - anconia
https://www.lawavocado.com/
======
nodesocket
One key concept is the LLC formation location is generally just the legal
district that the business resides, in terms of laws and court.

For taxation, almost always it is where you do business you have to pay that
state's income tax.

I.E. you have a Delaware LLC, but live/operate out of the Bay area. You'll
have to pay those heavy California taxes.

------
spectramax
Nit: LLC doesn’t offer anonymity. Most states allow public to look up the
registered agent and managing party of the LLC online, or in worst case by
writing to the appropriate agencies.

To obtain full level of anonymity, form a Trust and have it own the LLC. This
is often done with large real-estate properties. Don’t know the exact details.

~~~
anconia
If you form an LLC in Delaware, then you only provide the name of the LLC and
the information for the Registered Agent (and the Registered Agent can be a
third party).

------
65934
Could you maybe make the fonts bigger or bolder? Also maybe increase the
contrast, It's pretty hard to read the contents

~~~
anconia
Good idea - I will edit the typography sizes and colors.

------
jesperht
This is super useful - thanks for making it!

Will you be adding additional insight for non-U.S. citizens as well?

~~~
anconia
Yes, I have a number of future topics.

(Note: Non-U.S. citizens can already form an LLC in the United States.)

